# Ultrawide Monitor gesucht 21:9, 24:10 oder 32:9?



## kasiii (25. Oktober 2019)

Hi, gesucht wird ein solider Gaming-Office-Multimedia Monitor.

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?
So wenig wie möglich, so viel wie nötig. Max 1000€ sehr gerne weniger.

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?
Klar, ist aber FHD.

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)
MSI GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER Gaming X

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?
40% Casual Gaming, 40% Office-Anwendungen (Word, Powerpoint, LaTeX, OneNote, E-Mails ...), 20 % Surfen und YT

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?

- Je dunkler die Status LED, desto besser.
- Ich habe die Helligkeit am Monitor nie auf 100%, da ich einen eher dunklen Raum habe, darum sollte der Monitor auch mit reduzierter Helligkeit eine gute Figur machen.
- 144 Hz. Müsste meine GraKa schaffen oder?
- 108ppi oder mehr
- 21:9, 24:10 oder 32:9
- kein TN


Bisher habe ich zwei Monitore im Einsatz. Das ist insbesondere, wenn ich mit LaTeX arbeite unverzichtbar. Mein Latex-Fenster ist dreispaltig aufgebaut, links ist die Navigation, in der Mitte das eigentliche Dokument und rechts die pdf-Vorschau. Auf dem neuen Monitor soll daneben noch Platz für z.B. den Browser oder eine PDF sein, und zwar so, dass man dort noch alles erkennen kann. Da ich bisher mit Ultrawide keine Erfahrungen hab, bin ich mir nicht sicher, weles Format am besten geeignet ist. Die Ausstattung des nächstgelgenen MM hilft mir da auch nicht weiter. 

MSI Optix MPG341CQRKlingt sehr interessant, disqualifiziert sich aber durch die eingebauten Kamera. (Gibt es wirklich Menschen, die das toll finden?)
LG 34GK950F-B scheint im Moment der beste Monitor zu sein, hat aber einen doppelt so hohen Input-Lag wie vergleichbare Modelle und liegt eigenltich über dem Budget. Aber an nem fuffi soll es nicht scheitern.

Welche Modelle könnt ihr mir sonst noch empfehlen?


----------



## JoM79 (25. Oktober 2019)

Der MSI hat doch keine Kamera eingebaut, sondern einen Kameraschlitten um Kameras zu montieren.
Der LG hat nen Inputlag von 0.2ms, das sollte absolut garkein Problem darstellen.

Schon mal an einen 43" UHD gedacht?
Sind zwar nur 102ppi, aber du hättest ordentlich Platz und keine Skalierungprobleme.
Zudem weiss ich nicht, ob dich curved beim Office stört.


----------



## kasiii (25. Oktober 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Der MSI hat doch keine Kamera eingebaut, sondern einen Kameraschlitten um Kameras zu montieren.


Was ist das dann für eine Linse mittig in der unteren Leiste?



JoM79 schrieb:


> Schon mal an einen 43" UHD gedacht?


Nein. UHD gibts aber auch nur bis 60 Hz oder?



JoM79 schrieb:


> Sind zwar nur 102ppi, aber du hättest ordentlich Platz und keine Skalierungprobleme.


Wie breit wird das? Die Platzprobleme bekomme ich dann auf meinem Schreibtisch 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Zudem weiss ich nicht, ob dich curved beim Office stört.


Das weiß ich auch nicht. Aber bei Ultrawide ist curved sinnvoll, denke ich.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Oktober 2019)

Oh, hast Recht.
auf deren Seite hatte ich nichts dazu gefunden, aber im Test steht es.
Mein Fehler.

43" 16:9 ist knapp 1m breit.

Ich würde bei 21:9 sowieso curved, es war nur eine Frage an dich, weil es wohl viele LEute bei geraden Linien stört.


----------



## sinchilla (25. Oktober 2019)

Hattest du den schon auf dem Schirm?

LC-Power LC-M34-UWQHD-100-C ab €'*'367,17 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Bin von 40"@4k auf diesen gewechselt, da hier nur 60hz möglich wären.

Der LC hat 100hz und freesync läuft problemlos auf meiner 2070s.

Ich bin wunschlos zufrieden, vor allem in Anbetracht des Preises. Wollte erst ein Acer p35 bzw x34 holen, das hätte mich das doppelte gekostet.

Der Unterschied zwischen 144hz und 100hz fällt sicher nicht so ins Auge wie 60hz zu 100hz.

Die Grafikkarte dankt es dir auch, 4k sind im Vergleich zu UWQHD doch ein paar mehr Pixel.

Die vesa-halterung ist entgegen Herstellerangabe jedoch 100x100, habe LC sowie Geizhals bereits darauf aufmerksam gemacht, letzterer hat die Daten auch aktualisiert.

Somit konnte ich die Halterung vom alten Monitor problemlos nutzen ohne Adapterplatte.

Edit: LC hat seine Daten bezüglich vesa mittlerweile auch korrigiert.

Es lassen sich auch vier verschiedene Fadenkreuze einblenden, falls du darauf Wert legst.

Einziger Wermutstropfen bestand darin daß 34" doch ne ganze Ecke kleiner als mein alter Iiyama ist, hoffe da kommt bald was größeres.

Visual TV Size Comparison : 40 inch 16x9 display vs 34 inch 21x9 display


----------



## kasiii (27. Oktober 2019)

Habe mir über das Wochenende viele Tests durchgelesen. Aber so richtig viel findet man dazu nicht, sind 21:9 (oder größer) doch noch ein Nieschenprodukt? War auch extra in einem Saturn, allerdings war das extrem ernüchternd... Kein einziger 21:9 Monitor war ausgestellt... 

Eigentlich wollte ich einen Monitor für die nächsten 10 Jahre oder länger anschaffen...  Ich habe viel bei rtings.com gelesen, dort gitb es den Test "Black Uniformity", der irgendwie bei keinem Monitor so richtig gut zu meinen Anforderungen passt. Ich habe ein recht kleines auch eher dunkles Büro. Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, ob es doch eher ein P/L-Testsieger werden soll.

Hier mal ein paar Geräte, und was ich mir so dazu denke.... Bin weiter netürlich auf noch für Vorschläge offen. Zusätzlich zu meinen oben genannten Anforderungen sollte es möglich sein, den Monitor in der Höhe zu justieren und ein USB Hub wäre auch schön!

Dell U3818DW Sehr interessantes Gerät. Von den Werte würde der Monitor auch gut zu meinen Anforderungen passen. Der Preis ist schon ganz schön happig, für das Geld müsste mehr als nur 60 Hz möglich sein.

LG 34GK950F-B Joa, passt eigentlich auch ganz gut zu meinen Anforderungen, allerdings meint rtings: "Unfortunately, like most IPS monitors, it doesn't look as good in a dark room". Für den Preis würde man auch schon 32:9 bekommen. Schade, dass die Elektronikmärkte in meiner Umgebung keine große Auswahl in dem Bereich bieten.


Samsung C49RG9/CRG9 Perverses Teil. Kein Plan, ob der nicht viel zu groß für mich ist. Finde aber auch kein Anbieter dieses Geräts... Finde den Monitor nichtmal bei samsung oder ist es dieser?

Dell Alienware AW3418DW Kostet fast so viel wie der LG 34GK950F-B, ist allerdings nirgends wirklich besser.


Die genannten Modelle liegen eher im hochpreisigen Segment, wie gesagt, bin ich auch für P/L-Tipps offen. Dann sollten die aber eher günstig sein. Bin eher so eingestellt, einmal richtig und dafür langfristig zu investieren. Habt ihr noch weitere Modelle, die ich mir anschauen muss? Wie groß ist der Unterschied zwischen IPS und VA heutzutage? Mein 7 Jahre alter VA Monitor ist richtig blass neben einem IPS Monitor.


----------



## kasiii (27. Oktober 2019)

Gibt es zu dem ViewSonic XG350R-C Erfahrungen?


----------

